# Steel or Aluminum



## mattchuck2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a hardtail Niner bike, but I don't really know if I want to get the EMD (aluminum) or the SIR 9/MCR 9 (steel).  I'm going to be spending a pretty good amount of money, so I want it to last for a long, long time.  I'm leaning toward the SIR (I also like the single speed capability), but I don't see any reason that the EMD wouldn't last as long.  And the EMD is $350 cheaper.

What kind of frame material do you use, aluminum, steel or other?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2010)

For a HT I would go with steel. The ride won't be as harsh as an alum frame. My new HT is steel and I can tell a difference over alum.


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 3, 2010)

remember  steel is real


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

I ride an aluminum HT.  No problems with a harsh ride, it's HT I expect it to be solid in the rear.  If I were to buy a new HT it would probably be aluminum.  I like the light stiff frame.  That said I'd expect a steel frame to last longer


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a good primer on frame material:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html

My MTB is aluminum and my road bike is titanium.  I have honestly never been able to tell a difference in the frame material when I ride.  If I were in your place, that criteria would fall pretty low on the priority list.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2010)

My new HT is steel, and having ridden it back to back with my old Alum HT I can tell you there is a difference. The steel does take a little of the sting out of the bumps while me old Alum HT is really harsh. My buddy Jamie has. Ti HT that I have ridden back to back with one of his Alum HT. I found even more of a differnce with the Ti.


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> My new HT is steel, and having ridden it back to back with my old Alum HT I can tell you there is a difference. The steel does take a little of the sting out of the bumps while me old Alum HT is really harsh. My buddy Jamie has. Ti HT that I have ridden back to back with one of his Alum HT. I found even more of a differnce with the Ti.



Differences in frame geometry, fork, weight, tires, tire pressure, saddle type/brand and maybe a little placebo probably explain the difference in feel more than frame material.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> Here's a good primer on frame material:
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html
> 
> My MTB is aluminum and my road bike is titanium.  I have honestly never been able to tell a difference in the frame material when I ride.  If I were in your place, that criteria would fall pretty low on the priority list.



Sheldon was the man.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

My mountain bike FS is Aluminum.  My road ride is Carbon.  I think a Carbon frame makes a big difference in the comfort of a road bike.  I'm not so sure about the difference on a mountain bike...as far as durability, my aluminum Kona has taken a number of good hits and is still in great shape...a few dings or so...but nothing to worry.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> Differences in frame geometry, fork, weight, tires, tire pressure, saddle type/brand and maybe a little placebo probably explain the difference in feel more than frame material.



I would agree that frame geo and bike setup plays a role

It’s very possible that steel frames don’t feel as harsh because frame designers can purposely design some flex into the frame without compromising the frames longevity over time. That same amount of flex designed into an alum frame would potentially lead to frame failure as alum is not very elastic.


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2010)

Your seat stays would have to shorten under compression a significant amount for the frame to flex in the direction required to absorb shocks.  All diamond bike frames are quite rigid in that direction.  Tubing compresses very little without buckling.  Thousands of an inch, probably over the distance of the typical seat tube.  A tire or seat probably compresses on the order of a half inch or more.  Much more noticeable.  If one frame has longer chainstays and the rear axle line is further back you'll feel less rear tire input, etc.


----------

